# What is a eGPU?



## Bhargav Simha (Oct 22, 2013)

Heard from a friend that we can use a normal desktop graphic card as external graphhics cards for laptops... but he coudnt elaborate further?
How does this setup work?? What are its advantages and dis-advantages??  Does the setup provide same performace as when the GPU is used in a desktop or are there any bottlenecks?


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 22, 2013)

i also asked this question with a Vidock..somewhere in this forum earlier...lost it...i guess the tech is obsolete now. Anyone care to elaborate.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Oct 22, 2013)

Read this -  How to make an external laptop graphics adaptor | News | TechRadar


It is very costly and not worth it.


----------

